# 1890’s Ladies Phoenix Stover Bicycle



## Jewelman13 (Sep 17, 2019)

Newest to my collection is now my oldest bike to add. Here’s a turn of the century ladies 1890’s Phoenix Stover bicycle mfg out of Freeport Ill. Super stoked to own a true antique barn find. 


PNEUMATIC-TIRED SAFETY BICYCLES
--Phoenix (6 different styles)...............................................1893-1898
PHOENIX BICYCLES AND DANIEL C. STOVER'S OTHER INTERESTS
While the Phoenix name brand had been around, it only applied to the ordinary bicycle accessory segment of the business which sold products alongside the hard-tired safety offering of the time. In 1892, things changed, and Phoenix branded bicycles took over the company's offerings with 6 different models eventually being manufactured until 1898, when the company closed its doors allowing Daniel Stover to concentrate on his other two companies, THE STOVER MFG CO (started in the 1870's and maker of windmills, the first barbed wire, feed grinders, and spring manufacturung machinery) and STOVER ENGINE CO (started in the 1870's and maker of portable steam engines and later some gas engines). All three companies, Stover Bicycle Mfg Co., Stover Mfg Co., Stover Engine Co., were located in Freeport, Ill., at what was at the time Illinois largest multi-building manufacturing compounds with the first closing in 1898 and the latter two being merged into Stover Mfg & Engine who supplied engines and such to Sears, Roebuck, and Co., until 1942. Daniel C. Stover also owned Stover Novelty Works (maker of drill presses and such) which was loacted across town, which he sold in 1896. Quoted from a fellow caber. 

If anyone else has a Stover, please share your knowledge. Thanks enjoy the photos. Ps. Looking for a front tire to match the tear...


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 17, 2019)

Very nice Im thinking the chain ring and chain guard are just a bit later than the bike but I could be wrong with out catalog pictures


----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 17, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Very nice Im thinking the chain ring and chain guard are just a bit later than the bike but I could be wrong with out catalog pictures




If you look closer to the chain guard the pin strips match the frame.


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 17, 2019)

Im thinking the pins were bike shop done as they are not quite factory quality


----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 17, 2019)

Definitely need some catalog photos or if anyone has a Stover bike pic to compare.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 17, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Im thinking the pins were bike shop done as they are not quite factory quality




Have any pics of any other Stovers?


----------



## locomotion (Sep 17, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Im thinking the pins were bike shop done as they are not quite factory quality




yes, definitely, I would also say the pins are not factory quality, especially for a TOC bike

I would also say that it looks closer in style to the late 1890's than the early 1890's


----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 17, 2019)

Here’s a few more pics. Breaking her down for a cleaning.


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 18, 2019)

February 10, 1893 issue of _The Bearings_. This design was also offered in 1894.




Men's Phoenix from February 2, 1896 issue of _The Bearings_:




1897 _Illustrated Freeport_:
















1898 Phoenix Catalog cut:




May 12, 1898 issue of _The Cycle Age_:




Phoenix becomes part of American Bicycle Company's Monarch Sales Department beginning 1900 model year. Monarch ad from November 16, 1899 issue of _The Wheel_:


----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 18, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> February 10, 1893 issue of _The Bearings_. This design was also offered in 1894.
> View attachment 1065487
> 
> Men's Phoenix from February 2, 1896 issue of _The Bearings_:
> ...




Wow!!!! That’s amazing info you’ve provided! Thank you! I’m guessing my model is probably a mid-to late model... probably one of the six versions for the Phoenix head-badged


----------



## Blue Streak (Sep 18, 2019)

Can you read the serial number on yours?

Four Phoenix's (SN 3583, 3828, 4957 & 15544) were listed as stolen in November 17, 1893 issue of _The Bearings_:





August 1, 1895 issue of _The Bearings_. Stover expects to produce 10,000 Phoenix bicycles in 1896:


----------



## Jewelman13 (Sep 18, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Very nice Im thinking the chain ring and chain guard are just a bit later than the bike but I could be wrong with out catalog pictures




I think you’re right... I’ve been taking her apart for cleaning and am definitely noticing what you mentioned. Chain ring and crank arm I’m not quite sure...


----------



## JChapoton (Jan 26, 2021)

your Phoenix is a post 1900 American Bicycle Company built. Stover sold his bicycle concerns to the ABC conglomerate in 1899. About 300 small bike builders existed at the end of the 1890s. Mr. Pope started buying bicycle companies to limit competion in 1898. At first he merged 42 of them into ABC, and then acquired 33 more. In the case of the Phoenix, it's badge stayed them same and was made into the late teens by ABC.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 27, 2021)

Blue Streak said:


> Can you read the serial number on yours?
> 
> Four Phoenix's (SN 3583, 3828, 4957 & 15544) were listed as stolen in November 17, 1893 issue of _The Bearings_:
> View attachment 1065522
> ...




I have been itching to ask this question everytime I see @Blue Streak post a list of "stolen" bikes
What would happen if you found out that one of the bikes you have in your collection happens to be one of the bikes listed in the "stolen" list?
This is an hypothetical question, and not the case in any of my bikes


----------

